# oval office 8-7 who's coming



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey who's coming out for the best burgers in town! where were you last week konz? me,fla scout, mulat mayor and surfstriker had a good time! are you coming this week? we can plan what is needed at the shark night get together! hey everyone shark fishing 8-16 check out the post beach sharking. you want to come to this. it's a awesome time! come thursday night to here all about it. see ya there! fish on!

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic155453-12-1.aspx


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Not gonna make it this week reelhappy. I have to pull 12 hours in the chair on Friday morning starting at 05:30 and I know I'll have that one to many and feel like crap the next day. Hopefully seey'all next week.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im gonna try and finally make it, been looking forward to going just hasnt worked out yet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as the girlfriend doesn't break down again, I'll be there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a good ol' bump, I will be there. Couldn't make it last time b/c Christine broke down and I was helping a friend work on it till 1130 that night.


----------

